

Lecture 12: Building for the Enterprise - testrun
http://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec12/

======
greenyoda
Posted a few hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8536217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8536217)

